# Sentimental TBT collectibles



## ATotsSpot (Apr 10, 2015)

If you gift me one out of kindness, I will keep it.  I'm sad now when I look at the collectibles I've gotten from members who aren't here any longer.  

Anyone else sentimental about their collectibles?


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

not really since I bought them myself 


Spoiler


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 10, 2015)

LOL.  I'll be your friend!


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes. I'm especially attached to my peach collectible because Justin gifted me it the day I graduated college.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 10, 2015)

Nobody sends me anything, and I'm fine with that.

Mostly because its impossible to distinguish what was bought from someone, what was won in a giveaway, and what was actually given as a gift.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 10, 2015)

Well my one of my best friend gave me her Waluigi egg c: and the red candy from you


----------



## Irarina (Apr 10, 2015)

One of my best friends here gave me some normal cake, orange and valentine's flower. Now she's gone for good. It breaks my heart because she left without talking to me TT_TT


----------



## lizardon (Apr 10, 2015)

my friend gift me a pokeball collectible as a present..

- - - Post Merge - - -

sent a late birthday gift


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2015)

lizardon said:


> my friend gift me a pokeball collectible as a present..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sent a late birthday gift



where'd it go?


----------



## lizardon (Apr 10, 2015)

oath2order said:


> where'd it go?



i hide it haha


----------



## Cam1 (Apr 10, 2015)

The Diamond Zanegave to me via p e p p e r makes me happy. Other than that I dont really have any gifts.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah, I'm glad you can't trade the green pinwheels. It has a special meaning to me


----------



## FancyThat (Apr 11, 2015)

Not really as I brought most of them myself, but I have a blue candy that I won in a raffle that's kind of special to me.


----------



## Aizu (Apr 11, 2015)

My pokeballs, I saved up for the first one and won the second one ^ ^ 
Also my letter collectibles, since I managed to buy them in the shop restock and I was hella proud of myself for that xD


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 11, 2015)

Collectibles I receive as gifts I like to keep. My pokeball for instance was given to me by my boyfriend before we even were together. I like that he thought to get me one just because he knew I liked Pokemon and wouldn't be there for the shop restock. What a nice guy hehe I also like all my yoshi eggs, thanks for everyones help trading for them!


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 11, 2015)

No one gifts me anything.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 11, 2015)

I have three Valentine's roses and they mean a lot to me because they remind me that I actually exist here. There are people who legitimately think of me, and that's very flattering, so they're probably the most valuable to me.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 11, 2015)

I bought most of my collectibles, but some have given me gifts, which I am grateful for so much ^-^


----------



## Silversea (Apr 11, 2015)

No thanks for the Last Tree Ghost for running that shop and stocking up all those collectibles, and then having to sell them while you all spam click and crash the site? It's hard work you know.


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes :> my Valentine's roses from this year, my November birthstone and my chocolate cake. All gifts and I will always keep them!


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 11, 2015)

/glances over at sidebar

I don't think anyone I'm particularly friendly with on TBT happens to be one of those people who cares about collectibles. If someone gifted one to me I'd keep it forever, yes, because I'm a huge sap like that and it's always sweet when someone sends you a gift, even if it's not something you'd get for yourself. It'd be cute if it happened I guess but if I'm not really into them to begin with.

ETA: So this just happened




Aww ;o; Yep, keeping it forever!


----------



## tumut (Apr 11, 2015)

wah egg  
not a gift but I love it


----------



## Aradai (Apr 11, 2015)

Zane gifts me too much stuff so every single one has a different meaning behind them lol. Some are based around inside jokes which make me laugh when I see them :')


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 11, 2015)

I never get anything..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Looking for chocolate cake to line up atop my regular cake *cough*


----------



## Zane (Apr 11, 2015)

yesss im so sentimental about all my gifted collectibles i'm corny idc. u3u i'm even kinda sentimental about the ones i bought myself since there's usually a reason why i bought that collectible (e.g. peach, peach is my town fruit. lol)



Aradai said:


> Zane gifts me too much stuff so every single one has a different meaning behind them lol. Some are based around inside jokes which make me laugh when I see them :')





Cam said:


> The Diamond Zanegave to me via p e p p e r makes me happy. Other than that I dont really have any gifts.



;v;b



Luckypinch said:


> I never get anything..


----------



## Mariah (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't really care about any of my collectibles. I've received a few as gifts but I don't talk to any of those people these days.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 11, 2015)

Nope because I've bought them all myself.


----------



## Zulehan (Apr 11, 2015)

Zane said:


> View attachment 90133


Oh, my God, I cry.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 12, 2015)

Zane said:


> yesss im so sentimental about all my gifted collectibles i'm corny idc. u3u i'm even kinda sentimental about the ones i bought myself since there's usually a reason why i bought that collectible (e.g. peach, peach is my town fruit. lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I thought I bought omg 
You learn something new everyday!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zulehan said:


> Oh, my God, I cry.



Thank yoou


----------



## Lock (Apr 12, 2015)

Zulehan said:


> Oh, my God, I cry.



Speaking of Zulehan... He is like the saving grace through every crazy restock event in the last year. 

Thanks for the toothpaste Zulehan.   (\ (* ^ *) /)

Also HUGE thanks to S a t a n i and the Line Crew for the pokeball collectible.  

And everyone who voted for me in the fair.  Thank you thank you.


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 12, 2015)

The ones I love the most are the ones I got from dear friends, of course.  But I also like the ones I got from good trades.  Like a collectible I hunted for a long time and FINALLY got it.  Or I had a really sweet trader who was kind to me.  I like all of them actually.  I remember the first time I actually got a Japanese letter from the shop myself.  That felt like I won the lottery, lol.  (I usually suck at restocks.)


----------



## tomothy (Apr 12, 2015)

all the cakes I just bought


jk i have no freinds who'll gift me collectibles lmao


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Well,
I won the March Collectible in a Giveaway
& I brought the lollipop myself 
I've not really sent anyone something yet


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 12, 2015)

I like all of my Collectibles, they are cool.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 14, 2015)

Nahh i never get anything from anyone, and i do not really mind. Would be cool though!


----------

